# Any sites similar to DecoNetwork



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

I canceled my DecoNetwork account and i'm now looking for a similar setup for creating custom stores to sell custom items which I will fulfill 

I was going to wait till Wilcom has DecoNetwork working like I'd like it but I've just been so put off with there "customer service" that I'm not wanting to spend another penny with them in the future

I don't need an online designer (althought if it's there and works then great) 

I see how Big Cartel works and I like it's sysem but I need something that I can manage several shops without too much hassle and wont cost me per store

Also a system that deals with Shipping settings that will work in the UK


Open to suggestions 

Cheers
John


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

Anyone??? 

Cheers


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Sometimes it may take a bit more than 12 hours to get an answer to a question depending on who's visiting the forum and how detailed your question is 

You may want to look into the Magento open source shopping cart. It's pretty flexible as to what can be done with it (with some programming knowledge)


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

Cheers Rodney I'll have a look at that

I understand that I'll not get a reply within 12 hours sometimes but thought I'd bump it up slightly to catch other "timezones" 

Cheers

If anyone else has any other suggestions then please get in touch

Also does anyone on here use Magento? You find it useful?


----------

